# Mineral Bottom Road opening tentatively scheduled for 3/29/11



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This from the BLM:



> Pre-announcement from the BLM is that this road will open to traffic on Tuesday March 29. An actual news release will be issued at a later date.
> 
> Amy
> Recreation Assistant
> Price BLM


----------



## JohnR (May 23, 2005)

Tag-a-long was doing put-ins at Spring Canyon last year, Tex's said the road was too narrow. It's about a day above Mineral. We put in there in October and it was easily do-able by canoe. Access is really weather dependent, even worse than Mineral. A raft would be questionable but probably a small one like a 14' could be done. The bank down from the road is not steep, but it would be difficult to fill a raft and move it and all the gear down.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The Canyonlands Natural History Association reported on Facebook that the Mineral Bottom Road is now repaired and open to the public.


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

Press release from last month: 

http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/media...660.File.dat/NewsReleaseMineralBottomRoad.pdf


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

God bless anyone who wants to drive that.... F that road


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope the new road is a bit wider than the old one.

I know in a full sized Ford Pickup, seated at the outside window, I could swear I was looking straight down the cliff face. Outside tires if not over the edge partially, had to be an inch or less from the edge.

Grew up driving mountain back roads - the drive into and out of Mineral Bottoms had me sweating bullets!!!!


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had never seen the road and didn't think much of it.

I took my 7 month pregnant wife on a spring break trip 5 years ago. According to the ranger we were the first to launch from the state park that year. The shuttle drivers had not done a shuttle yet either.

The lady gave me a hard time about having a slightly big cargo trailer and said only 1 of their drivers could get it in there. I thought she was being ridiculous. She said they might leave it on the rim and we would have to figure out how to get our stuff out.

We did the trip and it was snowing most of the time. We got to the take out and looked at the road. It was ridiculous looking. Somehow the shuttle had gotten the trailer down there on a dry day. we got it out in a light snow. I was unsure if it was going to pull us off the mountain at times. 

It was super fun. If I lived closer I would drive that road just for fun. there aren't many roads that have overhang above your vehicle, which is also more road.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

fiya79 said:


> We got to the take out and looked at the road. It was ridiculous looking. Somehow the shuttle had gotten the trailer down there on a dry day. we got it out in a light snow. I was unsure if it was going to pull us off the mountain at times.


I think the old rusting hulks of cars on the slopes gives it a special ambience. Hopefully they didn't remove those when the did the work.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Drove the Shafer Trail Road down to the Potash Road on Sunday. Other side of the park. Similar and dam scary.


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

The roads are sick fun! I have riden my mtn bike from Shafer to Mineral Bottom twice and drove it in the Tacoma. Good to know the road is fixed. Fun area!


----------

